# Any substitutes for soil?



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I will be setting up 3 show tanks in a LFS and I was planning on setting them up with soil chunks underneath the substrate, however the owner of the shop would much rather sell a product from his store rather then have his customers go to home depot to buy soil. 

So, does anyone know of some sort of soil that is suitable and that we can sell to customers that want to set up natural style aquariums?

I was thinking root tabs or something, but I am not sure. Any advice will be very helpful.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You can use Fluval or Eheim peat.

(And secretly put the soil too )

--Nikolay


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha. I like the idea!

What about root tabs? Or are those too rich?

Also, is this point really a cornerstone piece in the 180g setup? Will the tank run with the peat and root tabs just as well as with soil? I just need to know how hard to argue this point, since I do understand where the owner is coming from.


----------

